# Pura Vida... Greetings from Costa Rica



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

I had some friends in language school in San Jose. They bought local honey at the open air market. They were just learning the language, so did not know how to ask, "Where are your bees?" But I would think a local market would be a good place to start.


----------



## Permapal (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the idea. I've already been looking at the supermarkets and most of the honey I've found is imported. However, I'm not giving up on the strategy. Thanks again.


----------



## Amyleighhoney (Apr 5, 2011)

I would agree with the standman and try and find out from local people where the "market" is or when it's held. Supermarkets are just not going to have decent local honey.. which is a shame.


----------



## Permapal (Apr 12, 2011)

right amyleighhoney. i'm on it. by the way, I lived in San Diego for almost 20 years. PB, OB, IB then Clairemont. Hated to sell my house on the canyon and leave... everyday was just 'another ho hum day in paradise'


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Michael!


----------

